# Blank guessing game (teaser)



## Dario (Mar 7, 2009)

*Blank guessing game (it is on)*

Similar to our old guessing  game with a twist.  I'll post 15 blanks and *everyone have a guess per day*.  Game will run for a week (or earlier if there is no sign of interest).  After contest closes, I will post the correct answers and will give others a chance to tell me alternate names that were used that should be accepted.

I reserve the right to drop clues during the course of the game.

Rules:
1. You have one guess per day (24 hour cycle).  
2. Unused entry cannot be saved, meaning daily unused guesses expire. 
3. Provide more than 1 per day and your entries for that day will be disqualified. 
4. Day begins at 7pm Eastern time.
5. You can copy other posts/entries.
6. No editing of entry.  Any edited post/entry will be disqualified.
7. Entries must be submitted in the prescribed form (to help me out).
8. First to guess each blank correctly will be acknowledged at the end of the game.  No price for this...only bragging rights. 
9. Member who gets the most correct answer will be declared winner and will get the blanks.
10. If there is a tie, I will run a random generator to determine the winner (or have a raffle at home).
11. Blank ID as I know it (right or wrong) stands.  I am 100% sure on most of them but a few were marked by sellers/friends/source, etc. that I cannot really confirm myself.  I will note which ones I am not 100% sure of after the contest and will take input from members.
12. Game ends (March 16) Monday 7pm eastern time. (or earlier if there is no interest)

Shipping is on me. 

Blanks are BLO coated...and most became darker looking than bare wood (especially the spalted pieces).

Complicated enough? :wink::biggrin: Wasn't meant to be...but if things go as envisioned, we should have a lot of fun.

*Please be kind...use common names as much as possible.*


----------



## GaryMadore (Mar 7, 2009)

Idea stealer!

I owe Marc Ruby a bunch of blanks in exchange for some chuck jaws he sent me.

I was gonna have some fun by posting a photo of them and saying that I would ship when, and only when, he guessed what they all are (unlimited help from IAP allowed).

I'm still gonna do it, of course, and look forward to your contest.

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## Rarest wood (Mar 7, 2009)

ha har (pirate laugh) youlle be up against me Mr gary madore lets have a fair fight


----------



## GaryMadore (Mar 7, 2009)

Rarest wood said:


> ha har (pirate laugh) youlle be up against me Mr gary madore lets have a fair fight



Pffffft!

You're a lightweight, Sir!

If it ain't made in China, your stock answer will be "some kind of pine?"

Why, during your contest I had to email you the answers so you'd know what your own wood was!

Bring it on! I ain't afraid! I, uh, er, um... Hey, what's your Screen Name all about anyway? (grin)

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## Dario (Mar 8, 2009)

Let the guessing games begin!!!

Please put entries in this format.  Yeah, I hope it is not too confusing. :biggrin:

1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

*Clue#1. Blank #7 - It is much, much lighter in color before BLO was applied. (close to the color of #12)*


----------



## 1080Wayne (Mar 9, 2009)

Dario  I`m dense tonight . One guess at one blank / day , or one entry comprised of guesses at each of the 15 / day ???  Guesses posted here , or sent to you ?    Wayne


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Mar 9, 2009)

1.Figured Redheart
2.Brown Oak Burl
3.Red Mallee Burl
4.Figured Mesquite
5.Brown Mallee Burl
6.Red Cedar
7.Honduran Mahogany
8.Spalted Maple
9.Olive Wood
10.Beeswing Narra
11.Spalted Oak
12.Spalted Mesquite
13.Figured Oak?
14.Amboyna Burl?
15.Brown Maple Burl


I hope this is what you meant by one guess a day. One per piece of wood? Or only one guess a day.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Mar 9, 2009)

Where's 6-10? Sorry found em.


----------



## Dario (Mar 9, 2009)

1080Wayne said:


> Dario  I`m dense tonight . One guess at one blank / day , or one entry comprised of guesses at each of the 15 / day ???  Guesses posted here , or sent to you ?    Wayne



Wayne,

One (1) guess of the whole lot (1-15) per day.

All entries must be posted here.  Part of the fun.

BTW, you all can post multiple times...only official entries are limited.


----------



## Dario (Mar 9, 2009)

*Clue #2. With these mix are the following TX woods:
Mesquite
Live Oak
Pecan*

Next set of clue will be released after 7pm tonight.


----------



## GaryMadore (Mar 9, 2009)

Dario said:


> *Clue #2. With these mix are the following TX woods:
> Mesquite
> Live Oak
> Pecan*
> ...



Great: 2 of the only 3 that I knew 

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## Dario (Mar 9, 2009)

Since there seems to be no interest :frown:...I might cut this contest short.


----------



## Dario (Mar 9, 2009)

As incentive...next set of clues will be sent via PM to active participants only (cut-off is 7pm eastern).

An obscured version will be posted.


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 9, 2009)

They all look alike to me....


----------



## Dario (Mar 9, 2009)

ngeb528 said:


> They all look alike to me....



Hopefully by playing...you learn to ID a few wood and possibly win!

I changed the clue distribution so that active players will have better chance of winning than those who wait for the last day.


----------



## Rarest wood (Mar 9, 2009)

1. balsa
2.balsa
3.balsa
4.balsa
5.balsa
6.balsa
7.balsa
8.balsa
9.balsa
10.balsa
11.balsa
12.balsa
13.balsa
14.balsa
15.balsa

i cant wait to be pm'ed the next clues:biggrin:


----------



## mywoodshopca (Mar 9, 2009)

I cant tell on some of them... perhaps if you mailed them to me.. I could see better... :biggrin:


----------



## mrcook4570 (Mar 9, 2009)

1.	Curly Massaranduba
2.	Live Oak Burl
3.	Red Mallee Burl
4.	Mesquite
5.	Ramone Burl
6.	Cedar
7.	Spalted Oak
8.	Spalted Beech
9.	Olive Wood
10.	Curly Redwood
11.	Spalted Pecan
12.	Mango
13.	Madrone Burl
14.	Coolibah Burl
15.	Locust Burl


----------



## Dario (Mar 9, 2009)

Rarest wood said:


> 1. balsa
> 2.balsa
> 3.balsa
> 4.balsa
> ...



Just so others will know...I won't need to PM you your clue.

Here it is:
1. Not balsa
2. Not balsa
3. Not balsa

Yeah, I could be mean and equally smart. 

You're good at this anyway and probably don't need any clues. :wink::biggrin:


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 9, 2009)

Good, bad or otherwise - here are my guesses for today:

1.Tiger Striped Anigre
2.Pecan Burl
3.Red Mallee Burl
4.Figured Mesquite
5.Brown Mallee Burl
6 Redheart
7.Honduran Mahogany
8.Spalted Maple
9.Mesquite Burl
10.Tiger Striped Paduak
11.Spalted White Oak
12.Quilted Western Maple
13.Figured Oak
14.Madrone Burl
15.Coolabah Burl


----------



## GaryMadore (Mar 9, 2009)

01. Curly Hickory (or Balsa)
02. Walnut Burl (or Balsa)
03. Red Mallee Burl (or Balsa)
04. Mesquite (or Balsa)
05. Amboyna Burl (or Balsa)
06. Pine Burl (or Balsa)
07. Stained-really-dark Mallee (or Balsa)
08. Spalted Hackberry (or Balsa)
09. Olive (or Balsa)
10. Tiger Narra (or Balsa)
11. Live Oak (or Balsa)
12. Pecan (or Balsa)
13. Chakte Kok (or Balsa)
14. Cheerry Burl (or Balsa)
15. Redwood Burl (or Balsa)

Regarding #13: I don't really think it's that, but thought it'd be fun to say 

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## hdbblue (Mar 9, 2009)

1. - wood
2. - wood
3. - wood
4. - wood
5. - wood
6. - wood
7. - wood
8. - wood
9. - wood
10. - wood
11. - wood
12. - wood
13. - wood
14. - wood
15. - wood

Am I closer than Dave?


----------



## ken69912001 (Mar 9, 2009)

1 curly mahogany
2 redwood burl
3 red malle burl
4 mesquite
5 brown mallee burl
6 cedar
7 rosewood burl
8 spalted maple
9 olivewood
10 bees wing narra
11 spalted oak 
12 curly maple
13 coolibah burl
14 yellow box burl
15 thuya burl


----------



## Dario (Mar 9, 2009)

Day one is done.

*Clue #3. With these mix are the following woods:
- Wood from Hawaii (among other places)
- Only wood used as legal tender coin in Oregon.
- Wood also known as "tree of ross"
*

Actual names of these wood will be PMed to those who submitted "legit" entries.

Next set of clue will be released tomorrow after 7pm.

Thanks.


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 9, 2009)

Dario,

This is going to make me insane!!!

Nancy


----------



## Dario (Mar 9, 2009)

Nancy,

Don't cut yourself short...you may have not got them all in the right places but you actually got half the wood types right!   (you can take that also as a clue)


----------



## GaryMadore (Mar 9, 2009)

*Request Review, Ruling, and, um, Rhubarb...*



Dario said:


> Only wood used as legal tender coin in the US



Triviameister, Sir,

If it's not too much trouble, Your Wisdomenss, I humbly request confirmation/clarification of the clue quoted above.

I don't think I'm a smarty-pants, or anything, and I'm pretty sure I know what wood you mean, but I have information indicating, Sir, that your clue might be in error.

Apologies in advance for my my inexcuseable breach of station.

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## Dario (Mar 9, 2009)

As Gary mentioned...seems like my clue may be misleading.  I will edit the clue to be more specific.

Thanks Gary!


----------



## GaryMadore (Mar 9, 2009)

Dario said:


> As Gary mentioned...seems like my clue may be misleading.  I will edit the clue to be more specific.
> 
> Thanks Gary!



My pleasure, Sir.

Of course, now I am kicking myself in my butt for opening my mouth: I just reduced my chances at being Mr Knowitall 

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 10, 2009)

Dario said:


> Nancy,
> 
> Don't cut yourself short...you may have not got them all in the right places but you actually got half the wood types right!  (you can take that also as a clue)


 
Care to give me a hint what I have right or if I have any in the right places? :biggrin:


----------



## 1080Wayne (Mar 10, 2009)

1 ?                                                                                                    2 Live oak                                                                                                         3 ?                                                                                                        4 Honey mesquite                                                                                                        5 ?                                                                                                        6 Pacific yew                                                                                                        7 Black walnut                                                                                                        8 Big leaf maple                                                                                                        9 ?                                                                                                         10 ?                                                                                                       11 Pecan                                                                                                       12 Mango                                                                                                       13 ?                                                                                                       14 Black cherry                                                                                                        15 ?  Sorry about the format . Don`t have a clue on how to make a vertical list .   Wayne


----------



## Dario (Mar 10, 2009)

1080Wayne said:


> Sorry about the format . Don`t have a clue on how to make a vertical list .   Wayne



Try hitting "enter" to start a new line. :wink:


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok, next round.

1. Beeswing Narra.
2.Pecan Burl.
3.Brown Mallee Burl. 
4.Mesquite.
5. Maple Burl.
6 Myrtlewood.
7.Mango.
8.Spalted Maple.
9.Yew.
10.Curly Pyinma.
11. Live oak.
12.Myrtlewood.
13. Pecan
14.Madrone Burl..
15.Coolabah Burl.

(boy, I need some sleep, thanks a lot, Dario)


----------



## GaryMadore (Mar 10, 2009)

Dario said:


> Just so others will know...I won't need to PM you your clue.
> 
> Here it is:
> 1. Not balsa
> ...



OK, so, you said we could copy...

1. Not Balsa
2. Not Balsa
3. Not Balsa
4. Not Balsa
5. Not Balsa
6. Not Balsa
7. Not Balsa
8. Not Balsa
9. Not Balsa
10. Not Balsa
11. Not Balsa
12. Not Balsa
13. Not Balsa
14. Not Balsa
15. Not Balsa

Needless to say, I'm a lot more confident in my guesses today.

I worked overnight and so might not be able to get an intelligible guess in today - will try after I have a nap.

Night-night...

ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Gary


----------



## mrcook4570 (Mar 10, 2009)

1.	Curly Massaranduba
2.	Live Oak Burl
3.	Red Mallee Burl
4.	Mesquite
5.	Ramone Burl
6.	Cedar
7.	Spalted Oak
8.	Spalted Beech
9.	Yew
10.	Curly Redwood
11.	Spalted Pecan
12.	Mango
13.	Madrone Burl
14.	Coolibah Burl
15.	Myrtle Burl


----------



## ken69912001 (Mar 10, 2009)

1 Curly Massaranduba
2 redwood burl
3 red mallee burl
4 mesquite
5 brown mallee burl
6 yew
7 rosewood burl
8 spalted pecan
9 myrtlewood
10 bees wing narra
11 spalted oak 
12 mango
13 coolibah burl
14 yellow box burl
15 thuya burl


----------



## Dario (Mar 10, 2009)

Day 2 is finished.



Dario said:


> *Clue#1. Blank #7 - It is much, much lighter in color before BLO was applied. (close to the color of #12)*





Dario said:


> *Clue #2. With these mix are the following TX woods:
> Mesquite
> Live Oak
> Pecan*





Dario said:


> Day one is done.
> *Clue #3. With these mix are the following woods:
> - Wood from Hawaii (among other places)
> - Only wood used as legal tender coin in Oregon.
> ...



*Clue #4. With these mix are the following woods:
- Brazilian Redwood
- Olivewood
- Chilean Laurel*

All wood in this lot are unique...one of each...no duplication.

Daily score tallies to help you further...
(as accurate as I can but I am far from perfect so... :redface: )

Day 1
 1JaredSchmidt - 3
 mrcook4570 - 6
 ngeb528 - 1
 GaryMadore - 2
 ken69912001 - 2

Day 2
 1080Wayne - 4
 ngeb528 - 3
 mrcook4570 - 5
 ken69912001 - 3


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 10, 2009)

Daily score tallies to help you further...
(as accurate as I can but I am far from perfect so... :redface: )

Day 1
1JaredSchmidt - 3
mrcook4570 - 5
ngeb528 - 1
GaryMadore - 2
ken69912001 - 2

Day 2
1080Wayne - 4
mrcook4570 - 4
ken69912001 - 2[/quote]


Crap - messed up the one I had right.  Aaargh! 

Dario, I'm sending you my counciling bills...


----------



## GaryMadore (Mar 10, 2009)

Dario said:


> Day 2
> 1080Wayne - 4
> mrcook4570 - 4
> ken69912001 - 2



LIAR! I had 15/15 for Day 2 

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## Rudy Vey (Mar 10, 2009)

They are all wood!!:wink::biggrin:


----------



## Dario (Mar 10, 2009)

ngeb528 said:


> Crap - messed up the one I had right.  Aaargh!
> 
> Dario, I'm sending you my counciling bills...



I missed your entry...check the revised list


----------



## Dario (Mar 10, 2009)

It came to my attention that I missed a wood...known as another.

I will be revising the tally.  Man this is getting more work than I thought! :biggrin:


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 10, 2009)

1. Chico Zapote
2. Live Oak
3. Mallee
4. Mesquite
5. Thuya Burl
6. Mopani
7. Myrtlewood
8. Spalted Maple
9. Chilean Yew
10. Figured Walnut
11. Pecan
12. Mango
13. Olivewood
14. Brazilian Redwood
15. Buckeye Burl

Ok, Dario - Do your worst.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Mar 11, 2009)

1 Brazilian redwood
2 Live oak
3 ?
4 Honey mesquite
5 ?
6 English yew
7 Black walnut
8 Big leaf maple
9 Olivewood
10 ?
11 Pecan
12 Mango
13 Chilean laurel
14 Black cherry
15 ?


----------



## GaryMadore (Mar 11, 2009)

Round 3, I guess:

1. Narra
2. Live Oak
3. Brown Mallee
4. Mesquite
5. Thuya
6. Yew
7. Myrtlewood
8. Beech
9. Olivewood
10. Bloodwood
11. Pecan
12. Mango
13. Madrone
14. Brazilian Redwood
15. Amboyna

Almost too tired for this - made lotsa mistakes.

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## bobskio2003 (Mar 11, 2009)

Gee I wish I knew you were doing this and it still wasn't just the teaser.  Oh well better late than never.  Here are my guesses:

1. Massaranduba
2. Coolibah
3. Red Mallee 
4. Mesquite
5. Chilean Laurel
6. Yew
7. Maple
8. Beech
9. Olivewood
10. Brazilian Redwood
11. Pecan
12. Live Oak
13. Madrone Burl
14. Myrtlewood
15. Thuya Burl


----------



## ESwindell (Mar 11, 2009)

Dario,
I just discovered this, looks like fun.

1. Curly Massaranduba
2. Live Oak Burl
3. Mesquite Burl
4. Brazilian Rosewood
5. Brown Mallee Burl
6. Yew
7. Mango
8. Big Leaf Maple
9. Olive
10. Pyinma
11. pecan
12. myrtle
13. Madrone Burl
14. Amboyna Burl
15. Chiliean Laurel 

I hope I at least got some of them correct.

God Bless,
Eric


----------



## ken69912001 (Mar 11, 2009)

1 Curly mahogany
2 yew
3 red mallee burl
4 mesquite
5 brown mallee burl
6 mrytlewood
7 Brazilian Redwood
8 spalted mango
9 olivewood
10 bees wing narra
11 spalted pecan
12 chilean laurel
13 live oak
14 yellow box burl
15 thuya burl


----------



## mrcook4570 (Mar 11, 2009)

1.	Curly Massaranduba
2.	Live Oak Burl
3.	Red Morrel Burl
4.	Mesquite
5.	Myrtle Burl
6.	Yew
7.	Spalted Pecan
8.	Spalted Teak
9.	Olivewood
10.	Curly Redwood
11.	Spalted Maple
12.	Mango
13.	Chilean Laurel
14.	Grey Box Burl
15.	Amboyna Burl


----------



## Dario (Mar 11, 2009)

Day 3 is finished.



Dario said:


> *Clue#1. Blank #7 - It is much, much lighter in color before BLO was applied. (close to the color of #12)*





Dario said:


> *Clue #2. With these mix are the following TX woods:
> Mesquite
> Live Oak
> Pecan*





Dario said:


> Day one is done.
> *Clue #3. With these mix are the following woods:
> - Wood from Hawaii (among other places)
> - Only wood used as legal tender coin in Oregon.
> ...





Dario said:


> *Clue #4. With these mix are the following woods:
> - Brazilian Redwood
> - Olivewood
> - Chilean Laurel*
> ...



*Clue #5. With these mix are the following woods:
- Coolibah
- Brown Mallee
- Mahogany*

Daily score tallies to help you further...
(as accurate as I can but I am far from perfect so... :redface: )

Day 1
 1JaredSchmidt - 3
 mrcook4570 - 6
 ngeb528 - 1
 GaryMadore - 2
 ken69912001 - 2

Day 2
 1080Wayne - 4
 ngeb528 - 3
 mrcook4570 - 5
 ken69912001 - 3

Day 3
  ngeb528 - 3
1080Wayne - 6
GaryMadore - 5
Bobskio2003 - 5
ESwindel - *** (more than half correct) 
ken69912001 - 3
  mrcook4570 - 5


----------



## Dario (Mar 11, 2009)

These are the last posted clue.  I will continue dropping the last 3 names, one blank at a time starting tomorrow but only PMed to all who posted entries.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Rudy Vey (Mar 11, 2009)

Pretty much nobody says Curly Koa??


----------



## GaryMadore (Mar 11, 2009)

Round 4

1. Mahogany
2. Live Oak
3. Mesquite
4. Rosewood
5. Brown Mallee
6. Yew
7. Myrtlewood
8. Maple
9. Olivewood
10. Brazilian Redwood
11. Pecan
12. Mango
13. Coolibah
14. Amboyna
15. Chilean Laurel

Yeah, like I have even HALF a clue 

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## Dario (Mar 11, 2009)

GaryMadore said:


> Yeah, like I have even HALF a clue



Gary,

I think I know what you are doing...sneaky fox! :wink:


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 11, 2009)

1 Beeswing Narra
2 Brazilian Redwood
3 Brown Mallee
4 Mesquite
5 Mahogany
6 Yew
7 Madrone
8 Mango
9 Olivewood
10 Curly Pyinma
11 Pecan
12 Myrtlewood
13 Chilean Laurel
14 Coolibah
15 Thuya

Dario - you did to donate some Tylenol to the cause, because this is giving me a headache! I'm starting to really dislike you - but don't take it personal. ;-)


----------



## mrcook4570 (Mar 11, 2009)

1.	Curly Massaranduba
2.	Brown Mallee
3.	Red Morrel Burl
4.	Mesquite
5.	Live Oak
6.	Yew
7.	Mango
8.	Spalted Maple
9.	Olivewood
10.	Curly Mahogany
11.	Pecan
12.	Myrtle
13.	Madrone Burl
14.	Coolibah
15.	Chilean Laurel


----------



## 1080Wayne (Mar 11, 2009)

1 Brazilian redwood
2 Live oak
3 ?
4 Honey mesquite
5 Brown mallee
6 English yew
7 Black walnut
8 Big leaf maple
9 Olivewood
10 Cuban mahogany
11 Pecan
12 Mango
13 Coolibah
14 Black cherry
15 ?


----------



## bobskio2003 (Mar 12, 2009)

Okay, if I'm getting this right I should be able to do a second guess today so;
1. Massaranduba
2. Redwood Burl
3. Red Mallee 
4. Mesquite
5. Chestnut burl
6. Yew
7. Mango
8. Beech
9. Olivewood
10. Brazilian Redwood
11. Live Oak
12. Pecan
13. Madrone Burl
14. Myrtlewood
15. Chilean Laurel


----------



## ESwindell (Mar 12, 2009)

Ok Dario,

After much searching, reviewing of pictures (as I have never seen many of these woods close up), trying to imagine the wood lighter (as you darkened them with BLO), and head scratching, I have come to the conclusion that you a cruel and heartless man.  I mean really every one else gets the number of blanks that the have correct.  Me on the other hand, oh no, I get "more than half".  Well since half is 7.5 that means that I have some where between 8 and 14 correct. (sheesh)
Boy I am glad to get that off my chest. 

1. Massaranduba (Mahogany)
2. Live Oak
3. Coolibah
4. Pomelle Bubinga
5. Chilean Laurel
6. Yew (tree of ross)
7. Mango
8. Maple
9. Olivewood
10. Brazilian Redwood
11. Pecan
12. Myrtle (don't take any wooden nickles)
13. mesquite
14. Amboyna
15. Brown Mallee

God Bless,
Eric


----------



## Dario (Mar 12, 2009)

ESwindell said:


> Ok Dario,
> 
> After much searching, reviewing of pictures (as I have never seen many of these woods close up), trying to imagine the wood lighter (as you darkened them with BLO), and head scratching, I have come to the conclusion that you a cruel and heartless man.  I mean really every one else gets the number of blanks that the have correct.  Me on the other hand, oh no, I get "more than half".  Well since half is 7.5 that means that I have some where between 8 and 14 correct. (sheesh)
> Boy I am glad to get that off my chest.



Eric,

LOL..I hope you learn later that I am not that cruel. :biggrin:

The BLO darkening is an accident.  I originally planned on sanding all the blanks to display the wood better but the dust is too much!  (can't run my DC simultaneously w/ the sander--a garage electrical issue).  I aborted that and decided to apply BLO instead...after applying it though, it is too late.  You see the intention is good...but it back fired. :redface:

I masked your tally since it will give up too much info to those who decide to just jump in the very last day.  I really want to give those who keep trying some kind of edge.  I hope you understand.

Correction you are somewhere 8-15 :wink: which is very impressive for first try.


----------



## ken69912001 (Mar 12, 2009)

1. Curly Massaranduba 
2. Live Oak
3. red mallee
4. mesquite
5. redwood
6. Yew 
7. redwood
8. mango
9. Olivewood
10. Brazilian Rosewood
11. Pecan
12. Myrtlewood
13. chilean laurel
14. coolibah
15. Brown Mallee


----------



## Dario (Mar 12, 2009)

Day 4 tally:

  ngeb528 - 6
1080Wayne - 7
GaryMadore - 5
Bobskio2003 - 6
ESwindel - 6 
  mrcook4570 - *** (more than half correct) 
ken69912001 - *** (more than half correct) 

By the way...just to let everyone that for me, *myrtle is not the same as myrtlewood*. :wink:


----------



## Dario (Mar 12, 2009)

All participants who posted a guess since day1 will get a PM about the next clue.

If I missed a name and you participated but didn't get any PM from me...please let me know (post, email, or PM)

Thanks!!!


----------



## GaryMadore (Mar 12, 2009)

OK, well, then... here we go:

1. Brazilian Redwood
2. Live Oak
3. Mesquite
4. Rosewood
5. Brown Mallee
6. Yew
7. Mango
8. Alder
9. Olivewood
10. Mahogany
11. Pecan
12. Myrtlewood
13. Madrone
14. Coolibah
15. Chilean Laurel

Wheeeeeeeeeee! Something scientifical is going on here 

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 12, 2009)

My turn (probably messed myself up):

  1 Figured Mahogany
  2 Coolibah
  3 Brown Mallee
  4 Mesquite
  5 Alder
  6 Yew
  7 Live Oak
  8 Spalted Maple
  9 Olivewood
10 Mango
11 Pecan
12 Myrtlewood
13 Brazilian Redwood
14 Madrone
15 Chilean Laurel


----------



## GaryMadore (Mar 12, 2009)

Dario said:


> Gary,
> 
> I think I know what you are doing...sneaky fox! :wink:



Vive le difference, mon ami! 

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## ESwindell (Mar 12, 2009)

Ok Dario,
I see your game now.... you are trying to drive us into the insane asylum so that there will be that many fewer turners to compete for blanks and customers.

1. Massaranduba
2. Brown Mallee
3. Coolibah
4. Mesquite
5. Live Oak
6. Yew
7. Mango
8. Alder
9. Olivewood
10. Mahogany
11. Pecan
12. Myrtlewood
13. Madrone
14. Amboyna
15. Chilean Laurel

God Bless,
Eric


----------



## 1080Wayne (Mar 13, 2009)

1 Brazilian redwood
2 Live oak
3 Coolibah
4 Honey mesquite
5 Brown mallee
6 English yew
7 Mango
8 Red alder
9 Olivewood
10 Chilean laurel
11 Pecan
12 Myrtlewood
13 Madrone
14 Mahogany
15 Black locust


----------



## bobskio2003 (Mar 13, 2009)

And I try why?  Oh well here is today's guess:
1. Brazialian Redwood
2. Live Oak
3. Brown Mallee
4. Chilean Laurel
5. Mesquite
6. Yew
7. Pecan
8. Mango
9. Olivewood
10. Mahogany
11. Alder
12. Myrtlewood
13. Madrone
14. Coolibah
15. Chestnut


----------



## ken69912001 (Mar 13, 2009)

1. Curly Massaranduba
2. Live Oak
3. red mallee
4. mesquite
5. madrone
6. Yew
7. Pecan
8. mango
9. Olivewood
10. Brazilian Rosewood
11. alder
12. chilean laurel
13. brown mallee
14. coolibah
15. Myrtlewood


----------



## Dario (Mar 13, 2009)

Last wood clue will be sent via PM to all participants!

Thanks!


----------



## ken69912001 (Mar 13, 2009)

1. Curly Massaranduba
2. Live Oak
3. mango
4. mesquite
5. madrone
6. Yew
7. Pecan
8. maple burl
9. Olivewood
10. Brazilian Rosewood
11. alder
12. chilean laurel
13. brown mallee
14. coolibah
15. Myrtlewood


----------



## bobskio2003 (Mar 13, 2009)

Well since Ken is trying 2 in one day and since I'm not sure how much computer time I'll get tomorrow here is another guess:
1. Brazialian Redwood
2. Myrtlewood
3. Coolibah
4. Chilean Laurel
5. Mesquite
6. Yew
7. Maple
8. Alder
9. Olivewood
10. Mahogany
11. Mango
12. Pecan
13. Madrone
14. Brown Mallee
15. Live Oak


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 13, 2009)

At last the insanity ends.....

1 Brazilian Redwood
2 Live Oak
3 Alder
4 Mesquite
5 Brown Mallee
6 Yew
7 Mango
8 Maple Burl
9 Olivewood
10 Mahogany
11 Pecan
12 Chilean Laurel
13 Madrone
14 Coolibah
15 Myrtlewood

Thanks for making my a raving lunatic, Dario :befuddled::wink:


----------



## Dario (Mar 13, 2009)

ngeb528 said:


> At last the insanity ends.....
> 
> 1 Brazilian Redwood
> 2 Live Oak
> ...



Did you leave out 11 and 12 to prove your point?  :biggrin:  

I'll let you edit and add those 2.:wink:


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 13, 2009)

Dario said:


> Did you leave out 11 and 12 to prove your point? :biggrin:
> 
> I'll let you edit and add those 2.:wink:


 

I didn't leave them out to prove my point but it sure does, doesn't it?  Thanks for letting me add those :biggrin:


----------



## ESwindell (Mar 13, 2009)

Dario,
Lets see hmmmmm what to change, what to change OH I have it 1-15 wood coated with BLO and they are not plastic.  You can ship them to me now. ;-)

1. Massaranduba
2. Brown Mallee
3. Maple Burl
4. Mesquite
5. Live Oak
6. Yew
7. Mango
8. Alder
9. Olivewood
10. Mahogany
11. Pecan
12. Myrtlewood
13. Madrone
14. Coolibah
15. Chilean Laurel

God Bless,
Eric


----------



## 1080Wayne (Mar 14, 2009)

At least an hour invested in each of these blanks and they may never see my lathe !!
1 Brazilian redwood
2 Live oak
3 Brown mallee
4 Honey mesquite
5 Chilean laurel
6 English yew
7 Mango
8 Red alder
9 Olivewood
10 Mahogany
11 Pecan
12 Myrtlewood
13 Madrone
14 Coolibah
15 Maple


----------



## CSue (Mar 14, 2009)

Late!  Okay.  But I just found out about this a few hours ago.  Geez!  I wish I'd found it earlier.  Missed those last clues.  But for what its worth, here is my entry.

1. Mahogany
2. Live Oak
3. Mesquite
4. Bubinga
5. Chilean Laurel
6. Mahogany
7. Brazilian Rosewood
8. Spalted Pecan
9. Olivewood
10. Curly Koa
11. Pecan
12. Oregon Myrtle
13. Coolibah
14. Redwood Burl
15. Brown Mallee Burl


----------



## Rarest wood (Mar 14, 2009)

1. Mahogany
2. Live Oak
3. Mesquite
4. Bubinga
5. Chilean Laurel
6. Mahogany
7. Brazilian Rosewood
8. Spalted Pecan
9. Olivewood
10. Curly Koa
11. Pecan
12. Oregon Myrtle
13. Coolibah
14. Redwood Burl
15. Brown Mallee Burl


----------



## Dario (Mar 14, 2009)

Guys,

Today's score tally will be sent via PM to all participants.

I will draw a number tomorrow and give the corresponding wood answer as a final clue to all who places an entry.

Todays entries are impressive...4 out of 7 got more than 7 correct answers.  One is 12 points!!! 

Good luck!!!


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 14, 2009)

This game has taught me some things about myself that I didn't know.

1st: I learned that I know next to nothing about wood. That's ok, gives me something to work on. :embarrassed:

2nd: If I need to get some sleep - I can't get involved in these things. I spent many overnight hours researching these *%&!@#@! ,uh, wonderful woods. :sleepy:


3rd: I'm not as mentally stable as I thought. Luckily, my health coverage pays for 50 mental health sessions a year. :befuddled:

4th: I need years more experience turning before I'll even be in the same league as you guys. :glasses-cool:

5th: I had a lot of fun (which pretty much negates #2 and makes me not care about #3). Thanks Dario. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ESwindell (Mar 14, 2009)

Ok Dario,
Try this on for size:
1. Brazilian Redwood
2. Maple Burl
3. Coolibah
4. Mesquite
5. Live Oak
6. Yew
7. Mango
8. Alder
9. Olivewood
10. Mahogany
11. Pecan
12. Myrtlewood
13. Madrone
14. Brown Mallee
15. Chilean Laurel

God Bless,
Eric


----------



## GaryMadore (Mar 15, 2009)

1. Brazilian Redwood
2. Live Oak
3. Coolibah
4. Mesquite
5. Maple Burl
6. Yew
7. Mango
8. Alder
9. Olivewood
10. Mahogany
11. Pecan
12. Myrtlewood
13. Madrone
14. Brown Mallee
15. Chilean Laurel


----------



## bobskio2003 (Mar 15, 2009)

1. Brazilian Redwood
2. Alder
3. Brown Mallee
4. Mesquite
5. Live Oak
6. Yew
7. Mango
8. Maple
9. Olivewood
10. Mahogany
11. Pecan
12. Myrtlewood
13. Madrone
14. Coolibah
15. Chilean Laurel


----------



## CSue (Mar 15, 2009)

This is the final day, right?  So here's my last guess 

1. Mahogany
2. Live Oak
3. Mesquite
4. Bubinga
5. Chilean Laurel
6. Yew
7. Brazilian Rosewood
8. Spalted Pecan
9. Olivewood
10. Curly Koa
11. Pecan
12. Oregon Myrtle
13. Coolibah
14. Redwood Burl
15. Brown Mallee Burl


----------



## Dario (Mar 15, 2009)

CSue said:


> This is the final day, right?  So here's my last guess



Nope...one more after this.
Final clue will be sent via PM after 7pm tonight.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Mar 15, 2009)

1 Brazilian redwood
2 Live oak
3 Madrone
4 Honey mesquite
5 Chilean laurel
6 Pacific yew
7 Mango
8 Red alder
9 Olivewood
10 Mahogany
11 Pecan
12 Myrtlewood
14 Coolibah
15 Maple


----------



## Rarest wood (Mar 15, 2009)

1. Brazilian Redwood
2. Alder
3. Brown Mallee
4. Mesquite
5. Live Oak
6. Yew
7. Mango
8. Maple
9. Olivewood
10. Mahogany
11. Pecan
12. Myrtlewood
13. Madrone
14. Coolibah
15. Chilean Laurel


----------



## ken69912001 (Mar 15, 2009)

Oops guess I looked at the wrong clock.


1. Curly Massaranduba
2. Live Oak
3. mango
4. mesquite
5. madrone
6. Yew
7. Pecan
8. maple burl
9. Olivewood
10. Brazilian Rosewood
11. alder
12. chilean laurel
13. brown mallee
14. coolibah
15. Myrtlewood


----------



## Dario (Mar 15, 2009)

Last clue and tally PMed to all participants.

Thanks!!!


----------



## CSue (Mar 15, 2009)

Okay Dario, I want you to know . . . this has been a GREAT BRAIN TEASER!  Lots of fun.  so here's my list.

1. Massaranduba 
2. Madrone
3. Mesquite
4. Live Oak
5. Maple
6. Yew
7. Mango
8. Alder
9. Olivewood
10. Brazilian Redwood
11. Pecan
12. Oregon Myrtle
13. Brown Mallee
14. Coolibah
15. Chilean Laurel


----------



## ESwindell (Mar 15, 2009)

Dario,
I did not think that it was possible to make me any more confused, however ...... 
lets try this:

1 Brazilian redwood
2 Live oak
3 Maple Burl
4 Honey mesquite
5 Chilean laurel
6 English yew
7 Mango
8 Red alder
9 Olivewood
10 Mahogany
11 Pecan
12 Myrtlewood
13 Brown Mallee
14 Coolibah
15 Madrone

God Bless,
Eric


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 15, 2009)

This is the last one RIGHT?

1Brazilian Redwood2Alder3Coolibah4Mesquite5Live Oak6Yew7Mango8Spalted Maple9Olivewood10Mahogany11Pecan12Myrtlewood13Brown Mallee14Madrone15Chilean Laurel

For better, or more probably, worse...


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 15, 2009)

Sorry, they were in a vertical column until I hit submit.


----------



## ken69912001 (Mar 15, 2009)

1. Curly mahogany
2. Live Oak
3. mango
4. mesquite
5. madrone
6. Yew
7. Pecan
8. maple burl
9. Olivewood
10. Brazilian Redwood
11. alder
12. Myrtlewood
13. brown mallee
14. coolibah
15. chilean laurel


----------



## GaryMadore (Mar 16, 2009)

OK, I'm tired. I quit. I'm toast. Here we go:

1. Brazilian Redwood
2. Live Oak
3. Maple Burl
4. Mesquite
5. Madrone
6. Yew
7. Mango
8. Alder
9. Olivewood
10. Mahogany
11. Pecan
12. Myrtlewood
13. Brown Mallee
14. Coolibah
15. Chilean Laurel

Thanks for the laughs Dario - this is fun 

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## Rarest wood (Mar 16, 2009)

1. Brazilian Redwood
2. Live Oak
3. Maple Burl
4. Mesquite
5. Madrone
6. Yew
7. Mango
8. Alder
9. Olivewood
10. Mahogany
11. Pecan
12. Myrtlewood
13. Brown Mallee
14. Coolibah
15. Chilean Laurel


----------



## GaryMadore (Mar 16, 2009)

Rarest wood said:


> 1. Brazilian Redwood
> 
> ...
> 
> 15. Chilean Laurel



Just hovering like a vulture and waiting for me, the Wood ID Master, to post the definitive answer, huh? 

hee hee hee

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## bobskio2003 (Mar 16, 2009)

1. Brazilian Redwood
2. Maple
3. Coolibah
4. Mesquite
5. Live Oak
6. Yew
7. Mango
8. Alder
9. Olivewood
10. Mahogany
11. Pecan
12. Myrtlewood
13. Brown Mallee
14. Mandrone
15. Chilean Laurel


----------



## 1080Wayne (Mar 16, 2009)

And after way too much time , I have come to the reluctant conclusions that 1) Dario swindled Eric out of a check point on day 4 , and
2) Rarest Woods is correct , so
1 Brazilian redwood
2 Live oak
3 Maple
4 Honey mesquite
5 Madrone
6 English yew
7 Mango
8 Red alder
9 Olivewood
10 Mahogany
11 Pecan
12 Myrtlewood
13 Brown mallee
14 Coolibah
15 Chilean laurel


----------



## GaryMadore (Mar 16, 2009)

1080Wayne said:


> 1) Dario swindled Eric out of a check point on day 4



I agree - drove me nuts on a couple of 'em



1080Wayne said:


> 2) Rarest Woods is correct



Who? Oh, you mean the guy who copied my answer? 

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## 1080Wayne (Mar 16, 2009)

Most humble apologies , Gary . *YOU* had the correct answer first . Also noticed that Bobskio got too much credit on day 5 . Wayne


----------



## GaryMadore (Mar 16, 2009)

1080Wayne said:


> Most humble apologies , Gary . *YOU* had the correct answer first . Also noticed that Bobskio got too much credit on day 5 . Wayne



Not at all Wayne: I'm just poking at Dave - who threw down the gauntlet on Day One.

You know, the guy who inexplicably posted his answers AFTER me, despite having a 4 hour head-start on the day.... The guy who said



Rarest wood said:


> ha har (pirate laugh) youlle be up against me Mr gary madore lets have a fair fight



and then had to copy and paste my answer.

Oh, how the mighty have fallen... 

heh heh heh

On a (BRIEF!) serious note, This was a hoot, and I never, EVER would have got these (er, assuming I got any correct, of course) without everyone's guesses and Dario's clues. "My" answers, therefore, are not mine, but actually everybody's.

OK, back to tweaking Dave 

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## Dario (Mar 16, 2009)

1080Wayne said:


> And after way too much time , I have come to the reluctant conclusions that 1) Dario swindled Eric out of a check point on day 4...



I don't like the sound of this.  If I made a mistake, I apologize but to label me a swindler is not acceptable!!!


----------



## 1080Wayne (Mar 16, 2009)

Dario  Humble apologies if I offended you . Was just word playing on Eric`s surname . Have absolutely zero problem with any errors in this type of contest . It just makes the mathematics of the problem more interesting . As Gary said , this was a group solution . None of us would have a snowballs chance on a Texas summer day of coming up with something like Chilean laurel without your clue . Thank you for a very enjoyable week .   Wayne


----------



## mrcook4570 (Mar 16, 2009)

Sorry, I have been out of town without internet access for a few days.  I hope I am not too late to guess again.  This has been fun.  Thanks Dario!

1. Curly Massaranduba
2. Brown Mallee
3. Maple Burl
4. Mesquite
5. Live Oak
6. Yew
7. Mango
8. Spalted Alder
9. Olivewood
10. Curly Mahogany
11. Pecan
12. Myrtlewood
13. Madrone Burl
14. Coolibah
15. Chilean Laurel


----------



## Dario (Mar 16, 2009)

We have a few perfect guests but only one can be declared a winner and it is *GaryMadore*.

Congrats!!!  Please PM me you address and I will have the package out tomorrow.

Thanks for playing everyone!!!


----------



## ESwindell (Mar 16, 2009)

I feel like Charlie Brown ARRRRRRRGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I can't believe that changed Chilean Laurel and Madrone 
Congrats Gary, thanks Dario this was fun.  I have to agree with others that this was a group effort and most of the woods I never would have come up with if you (Dario) had not given names for me to then search for examples.

God Bless,
Eric

p.s. Wayne you owe me a nickle.... you know if I had a nickle for every time I heard that   " ________ swindled Eric ________"


----------



## GaryMadore (Mar 16, 2009)

No WAY!

OK, gang, I'm beginning to feel just a little bit guilty...

Anyway, I'd like to thank my Ma and Pa, and the Academy, and all the people who got me to where I am today.

Oh yeah, and thanks to everyone who played for contributing to the collective wisdom. I hope everybody had as much fun sleuthing this out as I did, and I look forward to being able to do something similiar in the (near) future to support this site.

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 16, 2009)

Congrats Gary. 

And thanks Dario. Now I can start my therapy. :befuddled:


----------



## GaryMadore (Mar 17, 2009)

ngeb528 said:


> Congrats Gary.
> 
> And thanks Dario. Now I can start my therapy. :befuddled:



Nancy,

This was supposed to *be* therapeutic! 

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## CSue (Mar 17, 2009)

Good going, Gary!  I knew one of you all would get them all right.  

Now that I have them in the correct order, can we run this again a few months from now . . . ?  Same woods, different order?


----------



## GaryMadore (Mar 17, 2009)

CSue said:


> Now that I have them in the correct order, can we run this again a few months from now . . . ?  Same woods, different order?



Hehehehehehehehehehheheheeeheheheh

It'd still probably take me a week to figure 'em out 

Cheers!

Gary


----------

